# Ceremony welcomes new MarSOC commander



## peefyloo (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2009/11/marine_marsoc_112009w/



> CAMP LEJEUNE, N.C. – Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command welcomed a new commander Friday.
> 
> Maj. Gen. Paul Lefebvre took command during a morning ceremony in front of MarSOC’s new headquarters building at Stone Bay. He replaces Maj. Gen. Mastin Robeson, MarSOC’s second commander, who retired after 34 years in the Corps.
> 
> ...


----------



## SoloKing (Nov 22, 2009)

There is a collective holding of breath and fingers are crossed that this guy will just fucking listen to team guys.


----------

